# HELP! Open sores won't heal!



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

My 18 month old who is cutting four teeth has such a horrible diaper rash with open sores that won't heal. I'm about ready to try disposables which I hate! Neither of my kids have ever had one on and I know I am resisting....we are leaving her diaper free all day long but at night those sores just open up again. She is taking probiotics every day and I even have her on microhydrins which are supposed to make her PH more alkaline. Does anyone know of a good herbal paste that can go right on an open sore? I'm even considering putting a little round bandaid over the worst one that she has had like a month (all the others just came this week with the 4 teeth) at night to keep it dry (thoughts anyone?) HELP!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

If I were you I'd go to the doc. Definitely sounds like they are infected.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

OUCH! Either it's thrush or possibly a reaction to something he/she is eating. When my dd has cow's milk she gets such a horrible burning red hot diaper rash. Probiotics help with thrush...but there might be such an overgrowth that you actually need to kill it out before you get the probiotics in to help restore the balance. If you think it's related to food allergies, you can do an elimination diet. If you think it's thrush (def. a possibility if you have had thrush yourself during preg. or nursing), you could give homeopathy a try. I can't recommend anything at this point in my studies...but calling a classical homeopath would be most helpful.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, we work with a homeopath but i haven't consulted her on this issue. i guess i should. she is gluten intolerant and soy as well, so we are pretty vigilant on her diet. we work with a kinisiologist (she is also the homeopath) who tests her constantly for what foods she is reacting too. she did have some kechup which is acidic the night before this new eruption...we should have realized she was teething so hard and kept her away from it as the combo of the two is horrible for her.....


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose*
yes, we work with a homeopath but i haven't consulted her on this issue. i guess i should. she is gluten intolerant and soy as well, so we are pretty vigilant on her diet. we work with a kinisiologist (she is also the homeopath) who tests her constantly for what foods she is reacting too. she did have some kechup which is acidic the night before this new eruption...we should have realized she was teething so hard and kept her away from it as the combo of the two is horrible for her.....

good to hear!!! (thumbs up)

This is the perfect time to see the heaing effects of homeopath. There are several remedies that come to mind when I think of open diaper area sores but none of them are easy to prescribe...takes a highly trained homeopath : )


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

ps: I would use prefolds. I used them with my dd when she had that cows milk rash.....I used lanolin as a barrier and healer and it helped alot. I just washed the prefolds separate from the rest of her other dipes so that I could strip the lanolin easily. I would think the chemicals in sposies against her open sores wouldn't be helpful in the healing process.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, and with her already being so sensitive, i would think disposables would make it worse. but i have to wonder, what if i am wrong? what if me holding so tightly onto my predudice against disposables is hurting her because they might actually help it? i think tonight we are going to try the bandaid on the worst one. the others are looking better after a full day with no diaper....


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Before you jump to anything major, you should just try putting her in plain water baths a few times a day. I had this problem with both of my kids around the same age and the docs gave us all kinds of nasty creams, I had people tell me all kinds of different things and ultimately, the last doc we went to said warm plain water baths and plenty of air time. Cleared up in only a couple days time. I hope that this could work for you too.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

DD gets that kind of rash when teething. I put baking soda in all her baths (about 1/4 cup) and a sprinkle in the wipe solution. It usually clears it up in a day.

HTH


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

thank you all. i am in no danger of running to a doc. it's my belief all thier synthetic remedys with thier long list of side effects are based on the original herbals that god gave us on the garden earth. it's just a matter of figuring out which natural route to try next. we are doing the plain water baths, and plain water cotton wipes. i think we may try some baking soda too as that feels like a good idea. last night we did the band aid on the one really bad sore. crazy idea huh? well, it had dried out quite a bit during the day with no diapers (thank god it was not raining for the first time in a long time and she could run around outside in a dress) so at bedtime i put the little waterproof bandaid on her and this morning i peeled it off to find it exactly as it had been last night, which is partially healed. usually it goes backwards into a wet open wound again at night so i thought it was hugely successful! more diaper free today......


----------



## Music-mommy (Jan 8, 2005)

dd is going through the same thing. Tonight I took off her dipe and didn't know she'd had a small bm. I wiped her bum and it was bleeding! Poor thing..

i tried some Lansinoh, I have been using Penaten cream which seems to provide a decent barrier, however it has petroleum in it so I'm trying the lanolin now as that seems like a better idea.

dd1 never had this bad of a diaper rash.


----------



## p137 (Feb 14, 2005)

Have you tried egg white? Just whip some up till it's nice and foamy and then pat it gently onto baby's bum. Let it air dry and it forms a second skin, but breatheable. Do this after each diaper change/wetting/wiping and you'll see a big improvement very soon.

As a bonus, the foam is easy to put on the skin without using a lot of pressure on tender skin and since the egg was most likely taken fresh from the fridge, it'll feel nice and cool and soothing too!

hth-meg


----------



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

You should google impotigo or staph infection and make sure that you daughter does not have that. You can find pictures and see if it looks the same. Anytime anyone talks about open wounds that won't heal in the diaper area I suspect impetigo. My ds had that a couple of times and it did require some antibiotic ointment the first time. The next time he had it I used a mixture of grapefruit seed extract and coconut oil and that healed it really well and pretty quickly. In fact, I would reccomend you try that with your daughter's sores. It feels soothing on the skin.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm certainly not one to rush to the doctor for anything, but I know how bad _Impetigo_ can get, and it is the one thing I wouldn't let go without treatment. Getting the bacteria out of the diapers can be challenging and I would treat my dipes to a boiling water bath to kill it. It can be caused by _strep_ or _staph_ infection and you don't want to delay treatment for it. It's a bacterial infection that may respond to homeopathic remedies that kill bacteria but if it gets too far along can be very serious. The problem is that it is difficult to gauge how far "too far" is for any given person.

I hope I'm not offending anyone, just my 2 cents (which I know isn't worth much LOL) and the biologist coming out in me ~ a little information can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

oh just wanted to add that I'm sure your little one is fine, I've only known one person who's had it - but just to be safe, you know...


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Well update after the weekend...I really appreciate all your input. After 3 days of diaper free and putting the bandaid on at night, the rash is almost gone and the really bad sore closed up and almost totally healed. Our carpet, on the other hand, is ready for a (non-toxic) steamcleaning!LOL The band aid seemed so silly but it really helped keep it dry and protected at night so it could heal, which is what it needed. I don't think it was staph or infected or anything since it has finally healed up so nice.....
I did find something interesting about being sure to use vinegar in the rinse if you use baking soda in the soak cycle to balance the PH. So we are now trying that to make sure our diapers are as clean as possible. We do so many rinses I thought they had to be okay but I did not ever consider the PH.


----------



## Marielle (May 24, 2004)

just saw this but I use breastmilk. Just pat it on and blow a bit to dry then diaper as usual.


----------



## angel0123 (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad its not impetago. My child was left undiagnosed (by 6 diff. drs) for 4 months and his kidney started to fail. Its a scary scary thing. Keep it in the back of your head though for anyone who's child has open sores that won't heal.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm so glad your ds was diagnosed and I hope he's okay!!!


----------

